
Brown eliminates GRE test requirement for 24 doctoral programs - hyh1048576
https://www.brown.edu/news/2019-10-03/gre
======
jimmyvalmer
Cool (although not so cool for ETS). Note that MIT dispensed with the GRE
requirement long ago, but presumably not for politicized inclusivity reasons.
MIT's doctoral students have traditionally been so off-the-charts in IQ that a
relatively trivial test like the GRE was a poor classifier.

------
Bostonian
Encouraging relatively weak students to go to graduate school is a bad idea.

